# Happy Birthday, Paymaster!



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope you have a smokin' hot good time!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Paymaster!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank You very much. My wife and I are both 63 today.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you and your wife!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday to you and your bride, Paymaster!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Burfday to y'all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 25, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Thank You very much. My wife and I are both 63 today.


Then a very happy birthday to your dear wife too! Sure makes it easier to remember when hers is, since it's the same as yours.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 25, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope you have a smokin' hot good time!


 
I just love this pic - saving it.


----------

